
Competing with BigCo - kawera
https://medium.learningbyshipping.com/competing-with-bigco-2018-edition-6f475b7be86d
======
AstralStorm
Quite trite. The problem is that as a start-up you won't be able to command
much of any enterprise unless you're specifically in the business of long term
support plans. (And no one will believe you are.) This is how "filling the
seam" fails.

Making a truly best product rewrites a comparable marketing effort.

Where disruption actually happened is with new areas with clout to back it up
or entirely new fields. Amazon had sales clout, MS had already sold its BASIC
to enterprise (a new product you couldn't get anywhere else) before the
Windows and Office hits. To IBM too.

Apple made a quite cheap and fully functional microcomputer when it was a
fledgling field. Later expanded the portfolio using accumulated clout.

Google made a great internet search engine. They used clout accumulated by
that to push more complex services like GMail or platforms like Android.
(YouTube was a buy.)

I would like to see some examples to the contrary. The blog lacks a lot of
concrete examples.

~~~
AndrewKemendo
Yes this exactly.

We were a consumer facing company that moved into supporting enterprise and
saw this firsthand. At the beginning our potential clients would go with a
sub-par product because they were really buying the support, network,
relationship etc... of an existing vendor of theirs who was doing a poor
version of what we do. After years in the industry people start to trust you
and they buy your product cause they know you.

Start small is always the best approach.

------
jarym
Article started off well and nothing seemed to be wrong with it except it was
quite long and couldn’t keep me engaged until the end. Sorry - honest
feedback!

~~~
Fnoord
To be fair it does say on top: 25 min read (feature of Medium).

~~~
heliodor
OP is onto something. While there's nothing wrong with a long article,
structure becomes important. The argument structure, choice of headlines,
first sentence of each paragraph, paragraph length, etc, make all the
difference between keeping your readers engaged or losing them partway.

